# Fresh juices? Anyone have a juicer?



## Jolema (Dec 20, 2012)

I was wondering, since some of us can't digest many fruits and vegetables, that would they be digestable as freshly made juices?

Anyone have any experience? Should I invest on a juicer?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

For me, I can't do too much juice, even of low FODMAPs fruits and vegetables. If I do, I make small amounts. Most of the time I do green smoothies instead, and use extra ice and water in them to make them more filling.

Most of my smoothies have an apple banana (looks like a baby banana), handful of berries, and 2 cups of spinach.

There's some smoothies going around Pinterest that are oatmeal-based. I use 1/2 cup gluten-free oatmeal, an apple banana, 4-5 strawberries, a little bit of unsweetened almond milk, plus ice and water. I let the oatmeal sit in the water for about 10 minutes before blending everything else in. Sometimes I add a little stevia. It's pretty good.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the issues is some of the indigestible parts are not going to be broken down by a juicer (will not eliminate sorbitol or fructose and you may be able to get a lot of it in a juice).

I would suggest checking out a juice bar or see if you can find someone locally who can make you a sample of juice before spending money on a juicer as they can be very pricey for a really good one.

You may have to stick to the same low fodmap fruits and veggies that you do when you eat them whole. Also some people tolerate these things only when cooked and the point of juice is it isn't cooked.


----------

